# Water Leaks in Camper



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Has anyone taken a camper in for re-pipe due to water leaks? How much? Thanks


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Let me put it a different way. Plastic tubing under bathroom sink ties in to main line from outside but, the leak is coming from behind wall following tubing. I can't see it to fix it so, I was wondering if anyone else has had this fixed before and the costs associated with this? Thanks


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, nobody?


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

The only water leaks I have had in my RV's have always been at the fitting. 1/4 turn or so and fixed.


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Fishtexx, I was beginning to think I was the only one who had any kind of leak inside a camper. Thanks again.


----------



## Daniel_Melcher (Jun 16, 2016)

I've been fighting a water leak were the fitting for the supply line comes thru the wall. Finally took it all apart out side and tighten the **** out of the connection that was leaking. It seams to leak when the weather is cold.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Friend had a leak behind a wall between kitchen and bathroom. IT was at deer lease and he wanted quick fix. I took a flexible hose and cut old pipe on both sides of walls. taped flexible hose to end and pulled through walls. reconnected new hose using clamps. Still working.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Its all easy to fix once you got right pipe/tube and clamps/fittings...GETTIN To LEAKS is BeenPROBLEM


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, I'm going to give it a try. But, if it don't go good, I'm getting the repair guy a call. Thanks again.


----------

